# Tips for training goats with electric netting..



## adegiulio (Jun 7, 2011)

I have 5 adorable nubian wethers, about 3.5-4 months old. I fenced in about an acre of land, and want to supplement that with portable electric netting set up around the property. I bought some netting and set it up, hoping my boys would understand what to do after their first shock. While a couple of them immediately understood, the others didn't do so well. Often, they will test the fence with their nose, resulting in a shock. The problem occurs when instead of backing away from the fencing, the goat will freak out and charge INTO the netting, thereby getting himself shocked further, as well as getting all tangled up in the netting. This is frustrating, but I'm sure they will get it eventually. Any tips on making this training period as quick and painless on the goats as possible?

Thank  you


----------



## poorboys (Jun 7, 2011)

we had the same problem, heads tangled up in the netting, so dh unhooked that netting and ran one wire electric about a foot away from the netting on the inside, some still get shocked, but they don't make it to the netting and get tangled.


----------



## Hamsteries (Jun 8, 2011)

We have an electric fence around our yard.  We have 130 acres, but since the goats we have our pets, we don't want them wandering totally around the property and keep them in our front yard.  We tried the electric netting and we had the same result.  Instead we went with just one wire on the top and bottom of the wooden fence.  We only had one Nubian that didn't really get it and was continually gettin shocked.  The one wire worked better for us because once they hit the bottom wire, if they jumped up to get over it, they would hit the top wire and back out.  Plus having the wires that way filled the gap in between our fences that was large enough for the Nubian babies to get out.


----------

